# Young rabbit hunter



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 12 week old male beagle that I would like to give to a young boy or girl who is starting to rabbit hunt. Taco is brown, tan & white and comes with AKC papers. He is line bred Ranger Dan stuff. He should be a good one and will make a great rabbit hunting partner for years to come. Brian


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

bjw said:


> Taco


:lol::lol::lol: Love it!!! Sounds like you're gonna make some young hunter's day.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

He is still available.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a very nice offer, hope some one it,well done


----------



## mi_beagler (Dec 9, 2009)

my 15 yr old son is looking for a good hunting dog. he has been begging me but we just dont have the money. thanks don.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

My son got his first beagle from BJW and his buddy last Dec. If this new dog is anything like ours, he will be awesome! Very trainable (for a beagle), very smart and loves the bunnies!

BJW, thanks again, I know this is going to make another youngster hooked on chasing bunnies for life.


----------



## MDH68 (Jan 24, 2003)

Some of my most memorable times in the feild have been with my Beagles.
Great act of kidness by BJW. Just a reminder though to who ever gets the hound. The cheapest part of getting a Beagle is actually buying it. Feeding,shots and vet bills are the greatest expense.


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

optimax115 said:


> My son got his first beagle from BJW and his buddy last Dec. If this new dog is anything like ours, he will be awesome! Very trainable (for a beagle), very smart and loves the bunnies!
> 
> BJW, thanks again, I know this is going to make another youngster hooked on chasing bunnies for life.


He is a half brother to yours (same dad). I'm so glad to here that yours is doing so well. There is nothing better than finding the right home for a puppy.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Is fifty young enough? Just kidding, very nice offer.:coolgleam


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

If I ever got back into beagles, Ranger Dan is the way I'd go!


----------



## bjw (Dec 20, 2007)

pup is gone.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dear Friends,

We live in the Waterloo Recreation Area and heard a lot of dogs running over the weekend. We ended up with two female beagles in the yard - no collar, no microchip.

Can you spread the word that they are here? They hung around for two days before we started feeding them hoping their owners would turn up. You can email greene125[email protected] if you think they may be yours and I will send pics. One is in the 4/5 yr age range and the other is 1/2 yr.

Thanks everyone!


----------

